# اريد معلومات عن معالجة مياه الشرب في اسرع وقت



## الغويل (5 أبريل 2006)

ارجو منك ان توضح لي ماهي المواد المضافة الكيماويه المضافه الي مياه الشرب بعد استخراجها من
محطات التحلية نوع ro ونسب الحقن .
ولكم منا جزيل الشكر والعرفان .


----------



## جيهان كمال (11 أبريل 2006)

تم الرد عليك فى مداخلتك فى موضوع معالجة مياه الغلاية و اذا اردت المزيد انا فى الخدمة


----------



## Ashraf A M Kawari (30 أبريل 2006)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم
عادة الماء النافد من أجهزة التناضح العكسي يكون حامضي ( الأس الهيدروجيني 5-6) وذالك لأن نسبة ثاني أكسيد الكربون فية مرتفعة والتى تتولد عن تفاعل الحمض المضاف مع البيكربونات. لدى يجب رفع الأس الهيدروجيني الى مستوى الطبيعي(7-8) وذلك أما بأزلت ثاني أكسيد الكربون بواسطة نازع الغاز والذي عادة لا يرفع الأس الهيدروجيني الى المستوى المطلوب لذى نقوم بأضافة القاعدة وبالطبع ستكون كمية القاعدة المضافة أقل بكثير من لو لم نستخدم نازع الغاز.
الطريقة الثانية هي حق مباشر للقاعدة والتي تكون عادة lime
في المحطات الكبيرة أو صودة كاوية في المحطات الصغيرة.
ومن المهم جدا عند أضافت القاعدة حساب ال LSI
لنتأكد من أن الماء غير أكل للمعادن وغير قابل لترسيب كربونات الكالسيوم.
الخطوة الثانية هي رفع الملوحة الى الدرجة المطلوبة اذا كانت ملوحة النافد أقل بكثير من حدود مياة الشرب ويتم ذالك باضافة مواد ترفع الملوحة ولا تأثر كثير في الحموضية مثل كلوريد المغنسيوم أو يتم خلط النافد ببعض المياة الداخلة لرفع ملوحتها.
الخطوة الثالثة هي أضافة الكلور للتعقيم
الخطوة الرابعة أذا كان المياة لأستخدامات الشرب يتم أضافة الفلور ( فلوريد الصوديوم أو الكالسيوم) للوصول الى 0.8ملجرام في اللتر


----------



## الغويل (30 أبريل 2006)

اشكر كل من الاستاذة الفاضلة جيهان والاستاذ الفاضل اشرف الكويري على هذه المعلومات القيمة
ولكم منا جزيل الشكر . الغويل


----------



## Ashraf A M Kawari (1 مايو 2006)

أشرف كوارع طال عمرك


----------



## الجمزاوي (8 مايو 2006)

ويمكن كذلك اضافة صوديوم هيبوكلوريت وذلك للمنتج النهائي(خزان الأنتاج) بحيث تكون نسبة الكلورين المتبقي 0,3جزء بالمليون حيث تمر المياه بعد ذلك عن استخدامها بفلتر كربون ليتم التخلص من الكلورين حيث انه يكون مركبات مسرطنةز


----------



## الجمزاوي (8 مايو 2006)

ويمكن كذلك اضافة صوديوم هيبوكلوريت وذلك للمنتج النهائي(خزان الأنتاج) بحيث تكون نسبة الكلورين المتبقي 0,3جزء بالمليون حيث تمر المياه بعد ذلك عن استخدامها بفلتر كربون ليتم التخلص من الكلورين حيث انه يكون مركبات مسرطنةز


----------



## EGY_ENG (24 مايو 2006)

الأخوة الأفاضل ليس الأمر بهذة البساطة والسطحية 

مياه الشرب تختلف أساليب معالجتها حسب مصدر المياه ( سطحية - جوفية ) وحسب عذوبتها ( عذبة - مالحة ) ، وحسب نوع الأملاح المتواجد بها 

ولنبدأ بالسطحية : وهي مياه الأنهار والترع 

ومعالجة مثل هذا النوع من أرخص وأكفأ ما يكون إذا كان مصدر المياه خالي من التلوث الصناعي أو المصادر الأخرى الملوثة للمياه:

أولا الكلور :

ويتم حقنه بعد خلط الغاز من خلال ejectors ، وهي أجهزة تعمل تحت فاكيوم ، ومن ثم يحقن الخليط المائي للكلور في ثلاثة مواضع بمحطات المياه :

أ - - كلور مبدئي: ووظيفته تعقيم المياه الخام : ويؤثر على ذلك كميات : ألمونيا حيث أنها تستهلك الكلور لتعطينا mono cloramine
di cloramine
,وكذلك بعض المركبات الأخرى كالحديد 

ب -- الكلور النهائي : ويتم حقنة بعد عملية الترشيح وقبل دخول الخزانات الأرضية وتهدف إلى رفع كمية الكلور الحر في مياه الطرد بنسبة بحيث تصل لأطراف الشبكات المنزلية في حدود 0.3 جزء في المليون 

ج -- الكلور الطوارئ : ويتم حقنه أول الشبكة ( على باب المحطة ) في حالة وجود أي طوارئ في الشبكة 
------------------------
ثانيا الشبة :
فتضاف الشبة ( كبريتات الألومنيوم المائية ) وهي إما صلبة مستخرجة من مناجم الشب أو سائلة وتكون مصنعة من معالجة الكاولين بحمض الكبريتيك المركز

ويعتمد دور الشبة الأساسي على التفاعل مع الماء مكونة راسب أبيض جيلاتيني على هيئة ندف معلقة هذه الندف تجتذب إليها حبيبات الطمي والطحالب الميتة بفعل الكلور ( الكلور يتم حقنة قبل حقن الشبة ) وعندما يصل وزن الندفة إلى نقطة معينة ( كثافتها > من كثافة الماء ) تبدا في الترسب لقاع المروق ، وهناك عدة عوامل يعتمد عليها إضافة الشبة منها : ph المياه الخام و درجة الحرارة ، j value ، نوع حوض الترسيب ( أفقي _ رأسي ) 

يتبع إن شاء الله


----------



## م ب (24 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا على الافاده


----------



## احمد بكرى (30 يوليو 2006)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=180064#post180064
اعتقد ان هذا الرابط سوف يفيدكم


----------



## جيهان كمال (10 أغسطس 2006)

تقنيات المعالجة الحديثة

شهدت الآونة الأخيرة تغيرات جذرية في تقنيات المعالجة ترجع في كثير من الأحوال الى النقص الشديد الذي تعانية كثير من دول العالم في المياه الصالحة للشرب أو نتيجة لتلوث مصادر المياه كما هو الحال في أكثر الدول الصناعية . وقد أدت هذه العوامل إلى البحث عن مصادر جديده غير المصادر التقليدية والتي تحتاج بطبيعة الحال إلى تقنيات معالجة متقدمة بالإضافة إلى المعالجة التقليدية . 

ولذلك لجأت كثير من الدول إلى تحلية مياه البحر وإلى تحلية بعض مصادر المياه الجوفية المالحة ، وفي سبيل ذلك يتم استخدام تقنيات باهظة التكاليف مثل عمليات التقطير ألومضي وعمليات التناضح العكسي ، بالإضافة إلى العديد من العمليات الأخرى للتحلية . وقد أدى تلوث مصادر المياه في بعض أنحاء العالم إلى الشروع في استخدام تقنيات متقدمة ومكلفة مثل استخدام الكربون المنشط وعمليات الطرد بالتهوية في إزالة الكثير من الملوثات العضوية مثل الهيدروكربونات وبعض المبيدات والمركبات العضوية الهالوجينية . ومن مظاهر التلوث الطبيعي وجود عناصر مشعة مثل اليورانيوم والراديوم والرادون في بعض مصادر المياه . وتتركز الأبحاث الحديثة حول إزالة هذه العناصر باستخدام عمليات الامتصاص ( استخدم الكربون المنشط والسيليكات ) وعمليات التناضح العكسي مع تحسين الأداء للعمليات التقليدية مثل التيسير والترويب . 
ومن الاتجاهات الحديثة في عمليات المعالجة التوجه نحو استخدام بدائل لتطهير المياه غير الكلور نظرا لتفاعله مع بعض المواد العضوية الموجودة في المياه ـ خاصة المياه السطحية ـ وتكوين بعض المركبات العضوية التي يعتقد بأن لها أثرا كبيرا على الصحة العامة .
وتعد المركبات الميثانية ثلاثية الهالوجين ، مثل الكلوروفورم ، في مقدمة نواتج الكلورة التي لاقت اهتمام كبيرا في هذا الصدد ، إلا أن الحماس لاستخدام بدائل الكلور ما لبث أن تباطأ في الآونة ألاخيرة نتيجة لاكتشاف أن هذه البدائل ينتج عن الأوزون مركبات مثل الفورمالدهايد والاسيتالدهايد ، وعن الكلورامين ينتج كلوريد السيانوجين ، وعن ثاني أكسيد الكلور ينتج الكلورايت والكلوريت.
تلاقي المعالجة الحيوية باستخدام الكائنات الدقيقة اهتمام بالغا في العصر الحاضر بعد أن كانت وقفا على معالجة مياه الصرف لسنوات 
طويلة ، حيث أثبتت الأبحاث فاعلية المعالجة الحيوية في إزالة الكثير من المركبات العضوية والنشادر والنترات والحديد والمنغنيز ، إلا أن تطبيقاتها الحالية لا تزال محدودة ومقتصرة في كثير من الأحوال على النواحي التجريبية والبحثية . وختاما نشير الى أن إدخال التقنيات الحديثة على محطات المعالجة التقليدية قد تستوجب تغييرات جذرية في المحطات القائمة وفي طرق التصميم للمحطات المستقبلية ويعني ذلك ارتفاعا حادا في تكلفة معالجة المياه ، ويمكن تفادي ذلك أو الإقلال من أثره بوضع برامج مدروسة للترشيد في استخدام المياه والمحافظة على مصادرها من التلوث 
*معالجة المياه *
يرجع اهتمام الإنسان بنوعية الماء الذي يشربه إلى أكثر من خمسة آلاف عام . ونظرا للمعرفة المحدودة في تلك العصور بالأمراض ومسبباتها فقد كان الاهتمام محصور في لون المياه وطعمها ورائحتها فقط . وقد استخدمت لهذا الغرض ـ وبشكل محدود خلال 

فترات تاريخية متباعدة ـ بعض عمليات المعالجة مثل الغليان والترشيح والترسيب وإضافة بعض الأملاح . ثم شهد القرنان الثامن والتاسع عشر الميلاديان الكثير من المحاولات الجادة في دول أوربا وروسيا للنهوض بتقنية معالجة المياه حيث أنشئت لأول مرة في التاريخ محطات لمعالجة المياه على مستوى المدن .

ففي عام 1807م أنشئت محطة لمعالجة المياه في مدينة جلاسكو الأستكلندية ،وتعد هذه المحطة من أوائل المحطات في العالم وكانت تعالج فيها المياه بطريقة الترشيح ثم تنقل إلى المستهلكين عبر شبكة أنابيب خاصة . وعلى الرغم من أن تلك المساهمات تعد تطورا تقنيا في تلك الفترة إلا أن الاهتمام آنذاك كان منصبا على نواحي اللون والطعم والرائحة ، أو ما يسمى بالقابلية ، وكانت المعالجة باستخدام المرشحات الرملية المظهر السائد في تلك المحطات حتى بداية القرن العشرين . ومع التطور الشامل للعلوم والتقنية منذ بداية هذا القرن واكتشاف العلاقة بين مياه الشرب وبعض الأمراض السائدة فقد حدث تطور سريع في مجال تقنيات المعالجة حيث أضيفت العديد من العمليات التي تهدف بشكل عام إلى الوصول بالمياه إلى درجة عالية من النقاء ، بحيث تكون خالية من العكر وعديمة اللون والطعم والرائحة ومأمونة من النواحي الكيمائية والحيوية .

لقد كان وباء الكوليرا من أوائل الأمراض التي اكتشفت ارتباطها الوثيق بتلوث مياه الشرب في المرحلة السابقة لتطور تقنيات معالجة المياه ، فعلى سبيل المثال أصيب حوالي 17000 شخص من سكان مدينة هامبورج الألمانية بهذا الوباء خلال صيف 1829م أدى إلى وفاة ما لا يقل عن نصف ذلك العدد . وقد ثبت بما لا يدع مجالا للشك أن المصدر الرئيس للوباء هو تلوث مصدر المياه لتلك المدينة . يعد التطهير باستخدام الكلور من أوائل العمليات التي استخدمت لمعالجة المياه بعد عملية الترشيح وذلك للقضاء على بعض الكائنات الدقيقة من بكتريا وفيروسات مما أدى إلى الحد من انتشار العديد من الأمراض التي تنقلها المياه مثل الكوليرا وحمى التيفويد . وتشمل المعالجة ، ومن هذه العمليات ما يستخدم لإزالة عسر الماء مثل عمليات التيسير ، أو لإزالة العكر مثل عمليات الترويب .

أما اليوم فنظراً للتقدم الصناعي والتقني الذي يشهد هذا العصر وما تبعه من ازدياد سريع في معدلات استهلاك المياه الطبيعية ، النقية نوعا ما ، ونظرا لما يحدث من تلوث لبعض تلك المصادر نتيجة المخلفات الصناعية ومياه الصرف الصحي وبعض الحوادث البيئية الأخرى فإن عمليات المعالجة قد بدأت تأخذ مسارا جديدا يختلف في كثير من تطبيقات عن مسار المعالجة التقليدية . 
*ابراج وخزانات المياه*
البرج (خزان ومضخة): 
تتميز أبراج المياه بكونها سهلة الإنشاء. وعلى الرغم من اختلاف أشكالها وأحجامها، يجدر بنا التعريف بأنّها كلّها تقوم بنفس الوظيفة، ألا وهي حفظ المياه ضمن خزانات مرتفعة عن المنطقة المحيطة بها لتزويد المياه بالضغط اللازم. على سبيل المثال، البرج الموجود في منطقة جبل كيل ديفلز قرب مدينة كيتي هوك إن سي، يصل ارتفاعه إلى حوالي 165 قدم (50 متر). وللعلم فإنّ كل قدم في الارتفاع يزود المياه بـ0.43 باوند في كل إنش من الضغط. ولهذا فإنّ معظم أبراج المياه يتراوح متوسط الضغط الذي تقدمه للمياه بين 50 و100 باوند في كل إنش من الضغط (أقل شيء من 20 إلى 30 باوند في كل إنش من الضغط). 

ويتوجب علينا أن ننشئ أبراج المياه في مناطق مرتفعة بشكلٍ كافٍ لتزويد المياه بالضغط المطلوب لكي تصل المياه إلى مراكز العمل والبيوت في كل المنطقة التي يتواجد فيها برج المياه. ولذلك يتم تركيب الأبراج بشكل تقليدي الهضاب والجبال. 



كما أنّ أبراج المياه الموجودة في المناطق المرتفعة يمكن استبدالها بخزانات المياه ببساطة يتم بناؤها في أعلى جبل في المنطقة. 
ومن البديهي أن تكون خزانات المياه واسعة لتحميل كمية كبيرة من الماء. فحوض سباحةٍ بسيط موجود في المنطقة التي يتواجد فيها خزان المياه سيستهلك بين الـ20 والـ30 ألف جالون من المياه، وهو مقدار كبير من المياه، الأمر الذي يجعل سعة برج المياه المثالية في هذه الحالة، يجب أن تكون أكثر بحوالي 50 من ما يستهلكه ذلك المسبح. 
وبهذا نرى أنّ واحدة من أهم مزايا برج المياه هي إبقاء استهلاك توليد المضخات للمياه ضمن المعدل، وهذا ما سيوفر الكثير من المال. 

فعلى سبيل المثال، قد يكون معدل استطاعة المضخات على توليد المياه لتلبية حاجات الناس هو 500 جالون في الدقيقة (720 ألف جالون على مدى اليوم)، فمن المؤكد أنّ معدل الاستهلاك في بعض الأوقات من اليوم قد يزيد عن 500 جالون في الدقيقة، كون أنّ معظم الناس يستيقظون في نفس الوقت تقريباً (7 صباحاً)، ويذهبون إلى العمل، وإلى الحمّامات لقضاء حاجاتهم، ويستحمّون، ويفرشون أسنانهم، ما يعني أنّ المعدل قد يرتفع إلى 2000 جالون في كل دقيقة، الأمر الذي يتطلّب توفير الكمية الناقصة من المياه عن طريق خزانات الماء الموجودة في الأبراج للسيطرة على الحالة ولتخفيف الضغط عن المضخات. وفي الليل عندما يصل معدل الاستهلاك إلى الصفر بشكلٍ طبيعيٍ، ستعمل المضخات على ملء الخزانات بالمياه. 

كما يجدر بنا أن نذكر أنّ المضخات العالية الصاعدة تضغط الماء وترسله إلى نظام أنابيب تغذية أولي يمكن ربطه بسهولة تامّة ببرج المياه، كما هو الحال في المخطط التالي: 


إن كانت المضخة تنتج مقدار من المياه أكثر ممّا يحتاجه النظام المائي واستهلاك الناس فإنّه ببساطة سينتقل إلى الخزان، أمّا إن كانت الوضعية معاكسة لما ذكرنا فإنّ الماء سيخرج تلقائياً من الخزان إلى مجموعة الأنابيب لتلبية حاجة الاستهلاك. 

الوظيفة والشكل: 
تعدد أشكال وأحجام أبراج المياه. ونأخذ هنا هذا البرج الضخم كمثال على تنوع أشكال أبراج المياه. فهو يبدو كشكل حبة الخوخ ويتواجد في مدينة جافني في ولاية كارولينا الجنوبية في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، ويبلغ ارتفاعه 85 قدم. 
أمّا بالنسبة للمدن الكبيرة التي تتواجد فيها إنشاءات شاهقة الارتفاع، كان لا بد من إيجاد حل لمشكلة عدم قدرة المضخات الموجودة في المدينة على ضغط الماء لدرجة يمكن بها أن يصل إلى الطوابق المرتفعة من هذه المباني الشاهقة. وقد تمثل الحل في تزويد كل بناء مرتفع بمضخة وخزان مياه خاصين به. 
وفي الصورة التالية المأخوذة من مبنى إمبايرستايت في مدينة نيويورك، نلاحظ وجود أكثر من30 برج مياه فرعي في أعلى هذه المباني. 


كما أنّ أبراج المياه تخفض من نسب التأمين، كون أنّ وجودها سيلبي الحاجة المتزايدة إلى الماء إذا ما شبّ حريقٌ في المبنى ولم تستطع المضخات منحنا الكمية المطلوبة من المياه لإخماد هذا الحريق. 

حقيقة غريبة حول أبراج المياه: 
في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، يعتبر ملاحو الطيارات الخاصة الصغيرة أبراج المياه مساعدة كبيرة لهم كونها: 
- كبيرة. - مرتفعة (رؤيتها سهلة من الطائرات). - متوفرة في كل البلدات الصغيرة. - اسم كل بلدة مكتوب عليها. فإن سافرت في إحدى المرات عبر الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ستعرف من الجو أن كل البلدات الصغيرة تبدو متشابهةً جداً من الأعلى، الأمر الذي سيؤدي إلى إرباك الطياّر خاصةً إذا ما تعطل جهاز استقبال الرسائل الواردة من
المطار. وهنا ستظهر لك أهمية أبراج المياه كوسيلة لتعريف الطيار بموقعه.


----------

